# Rear Wheel Punctures on a Trike



## Smokin Joe (5 Mar 2016)

What do you do? You can't tip it upside down or lay it on it's side when you take the wheel out and I don't fancy resting it on the mech when the wheel is out. It's going to happen sooner or later so how do you experience tripod jockeys handle it?


----------



## Agethon (5 Mar 2016)

If was my ICE trike and I could not find any thing to prop up the rear frame I would un clip the seat and use, that resting on its side I suppose....


----------



## Scoosh (5 Mar 2016)

... and equally for a 2-wheeler (with a rear stand) ?


----------



## Sharky (5 Mar 2016)

Do you have to take the wheel off?
Don't for my upright tandem trike.


----------



## mjr (5 Mar 2016)

I've stood holding the back end up for a recumbent rider more than once. But I bet you can often prop it up if needed, or patch without removing.


----------



## FrankCrank (6 Mar 2016)

....I run the risk of a puncture on the trike, ie - no spares or tools, but am never more than around 45 minutes from home on a typical jaunt. In the years I've been triking, had 2 slow punctures that I fixed back at home. If complete flat on route I'd call missus to come and collect. I run Big Apples all round and they have protection that seems pretty good to me. For sure if I was travelling further afield I'd be carrying more stuff for puncture repairs, and a few basic tools besides........


----------



## fatjel (6 Mar 2016)

Er I tipped mine upside down on wednesday.. Seemed better than resting it on the mech.
Was on my own and didn't really think about it
Sat on a £5 light on the front and the seat back.
What amazed me was being able to put a marathon + back on pretty much one handed
Heard so many stories of it being impossible to fit them


----------



## Pikey (6 Mar 2016)

I have tipped mine onto its side to fix the front punctures I had, just found a nice soft grassy bit with a lack of dog toffee; I think that would work fine for rear punctures.

The only other think I thought would work would be to put a clamp on kick stand somewhere on the rear of the frame that you could lower whilst doing the wheel repair on the rear.


----------



## BlackPanther (6 Mar 2016)

I've never had an on the road puncture (Thankyou Marathon Plus tyres.) However, a couple of weeks ago, when I wheeled the Trice out it had a flat. In my side pods bags I have a box section piece of aluminium, which on the Rapto works with the side stand (rests under the seat on the opposite side of the side stand) to lift the front off the ground for wheel removal. On the Trice it rests under a bit of stuck on inner tube on the seat tubing to lift the rear up. The trice has a rear disc brake, BUT (and this is the clever bit) I also have 1/2 inch wide pieces of innertube around each grip solely to stretch over the brake lever to lock both front brakes on to stop the trike moving when removing the rear wheel. It works very well! 
BTW the puncture was innertube failure, the M+ tyres still haven't failed me in 30,000 miles!


----------



## MichaelW2 (6 Mar 2016)

Trike wheels have stub axles and you can remove the tyre with the wheel in place. All you need is a piece of something to rest the rim on to avoid damage, or just be careful.


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Mar 2016)

I very rarely travel without a pannier of some description.

Place this under the main frame and problem solved


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Mar 2016)

MichaelW2 said:


> Trike wheels have stub axles and you can remove the tyre with the wheel in place. All you need is a piece of something to rest the rim on to avoid damage, or just be careful.


The fronts do, but not the rear.


----------



## Tigerbiten (6 Mar 2016)

My method.
Unhitch the trailer.
Undo the Rohloff click box.
Remove the QR skewer.
Tip the trike on it's right side and then back brake off.
The wheel will now slide out to fix the puncture.
If you can tip it on it's side to do a front wheel, why can you not do the same with the back. 
Putting it back in is the reverse.


----------



## Andrew1971 (6 Mar 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> I very rarely travel without a pannier of some description.
> 
> Place this under the main frame and problem solved


 Yes me too


----------



## voyager (6 Mar 2016)

You can now BUY a straight inner tube then you can replace the inner tube WITHOUT removing the rear wheel 
they do them in different sizes 


cost about £11 GBP 


smart arse leaving quietly 

head lowered and grinning to myself 


regards emma


----------



## starhawk (6 Mar 2016)

I have never had a puncture on the road, I have Marathon plus so the likelyhood of a flat is small. But when I had a problem with the rear e-assist I flipped the Trice on its back, a newspaper strategically placed where the neckrest landed. I have contemplated to change the reartyre for a Greentyre, the front tires are no problem but the rear one is a little tricky if you are out on the road. But my Marathon plus have not let me down as of yet.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Mar 2016)

voyager said:


> You can now BUY a straight inner tube then you can replace the inner tube WITHOUT removing the rear wheel
> they do them in different sizes
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't find them, link please.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Mar 2016)

The tubes are made by Gaadi.

Rose sell them, or there are other retailers if you have a google.

http://gaadi.de/

https://www.rosebikes.com/article/g...-for-622635-x-40-47--700-x-38-45-c/aid:717376


----------



## Andrew1971 (6 Mar 2016)

My other think's this is funny a inflateable black rubber sausage
Andrew


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Mar 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> The tubes are made by Gaadi.
> 
> Rose sell them, or there are other retailers if you have a google.
> 
> ...



They are OK, but need careful fitting

If you do not get the overlap correct the tyre can inflate unevenly... this gives a bump every time the wheel rotates


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Mar 2016)

Two things: 
1)Marathon Plus on the rear (standard Marathons on the front wheels as less hassle in the event of a deflation) 2) The one time that I have needed to fix a flat on the rear (while still running the Michelin OEM tyres) I did just lie my trike on its side on a grass verge. This was straightforward and caused no damage.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Mar 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> They are OK, but need careful fitting
> 
> If you do not get the overlap correct the tyre can inflate unevenly... this gives a bump every time the wheel rotates



There is no overlap, the ends are butted.

That makes the Gaadis better than earlier designs, which did overlap.

Friction at the overlapping joint could cause the tube to puncture.

One thing against Gaadis is they are comparatively heavy and bulky.


----------



## Onetrack (6 Mar 2016)

Shoelace/string.


----------



## Recycle (12 Mar 2016)

A recumbent bike is possibly more awkward for rear wheel punctures, especially with the Sram Dual Drive. You can't use Cunobelin's method of propping up the mainframe because you can't use two front wheels for balance. I lay the bike on it's side , leaving the valve seated in the rim and pull most of the rest of the tube out. This works unless the puncture is awkwardly positioned at the valve. Tip! you need to make sure you lay the bike chain side down or the chain gets in the way and you will get oil on the tube. Oil and puncture solution don't work!

I must admit, the Gaadi tube looks good. Thanks for the link! I had investigated these tubes before, but they were then only available with a schraeder valve so unsuitable for a rim sized for a presta valve. Placing an order now!


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Mar 2016)

Recycle said:


> A recumbent bike is possibly more awkward for rear wheel punctures, especially with the Sram Dual Drive. You can't use Cunobelin's method of propping up the mainframe because you can't use two front wheels for balance. I lay the bike on it's side , leaving the valve seated in the rim and pull most of the rest of the tube out. This works unless the puncture is awkwardly positioned at the valve. Tip! you need to make sure you lay the bike chain side down or the chain gets in the way and you will get oil on the tube. Oil and puncture solution don't work!
> 
> I must admit, the Gaadi tube looks good. Thanks for the link! I had investigated these tubes before, but they were then only available with a schraeder valve so unsuitable for a rim sized for a presta valve. Placing an order now!



I used to carry a climbing sling







It is always possible to find a tree, fence, or other furniture to suspend the rear frame from


----------



## Pikey (12 Mar 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> I used to carry a climbing sling
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sir is a bloody good idea!


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Mar 2016)

Recycle said:


> A recumbent bike is possibly more awkward for rear wheel punctures, especially with the Sram Dual Drive. You can't use Cunobelin's method of propping up the mainframe because you can't use two front wheels for balance. I lay the bike on it's side , leaving the valve seated in the rim and pull most of the rest of the tube out. This works unless the puncture is awkwardly positioned at the valve. Tip! you need to make sure you lay the bike chain side down or the chain gets in the way and you will get oil on the tube. Oil and puncture solution don't work!
> 
> I must admit, the Gaadi tube looks good. Thanks for the link! I had investigated these tubes before, but they were then only available with a schraeder valve so unsuitable for a rim sized for a presta valve. Placing an order now!



Have a think about how you deal with 'removing' the punctured tube.

I carry a craft knife so can slice it to remove it if I have to.

Another option may be to tie the tube out of the way, perhaps to the carrier if you have one.

I've never had to deploy my Gaadi, only had one puncture in the last four years which my cycling buddies helped me to patch in situ.


----------

